

Show HN: Bootstrap 3 and PHP put together - stasy
https://www.phpstrap.in

======
nercury
I am sorry to be negative, but have the author heard about tools such as
composer..? Or Symfony?

~~~
stasy
I have, but I'm making something different than a framework.

